# The Site...



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Just wanted to tell people, me and Fish Friend opened up a fish site not too long ago.. and we'd love you all to pop by and check it out.
We need members, to get it up and ready you see  Thanks alot, and we hope you enjoy it - it's not finished yet, and still on improvement.

Love, Chazwick x

Link removed

Please post your page here

Ps: It's also in my signiture.
(Note: That's fine)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I checked it out - but the font is too small - Im old and I will go blind trying to read that. LOL


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Tell me what's good about it and I'll join.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Tell me what's good about it and I'll join.


yeah, sell me. hehehe

it looks nice


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man, you totally forgot about my site right? (Me too, lol)


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

the font is definitely too small i think. what is it that is so great about your site. isnt this the second one you have tried to start?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

nope..this is the first i dunno :S lol...silly chaz..i have already advertised it ...


----------



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

me 2 iv already send it to quite a few search engines so hopefully we shud av a few more members.


----------

